# MILAN | Aurora Tower | 20 fl | U/C



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Design> Calzoni Architetti
Developer > Borio Mangiarotti, Panorama s.r.l.
Area > 11,800 sqm - 127,014 sqft

New residential and commercial development is located next to CityLife (see more: *Il Dritto*, *Lo Storto*, *Il Curvo*). 








The project involves the construction of two 7-story buildings (A-B); 20-story tower (C) with a wide variety of apartments; underground parking spaces; and a large courtyard/commons area in the center. It also includes a public plaza (2,015 sqm - 21,689 sqft) on the corner Via Flavia Gioia - Viale Eginardo. Retail and cafes along the sidewalks. Historic wall on site should be preserved.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Site


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

High-quality renders





















































​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

New rendering


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

urbanfile​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

urbanfile​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Images from a drone










​


----------

